# London lad new to UKM!



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm Lawrence. 26 years old and from London. New to UKM.

Hoping to start a blog so I can record my journey and hopefully get some feedback and advice...

So far I've been doing upper and lower body workouts but am about to split that up into a few muscles per workout. Training on average 3-4x per week.

I've been using a phone app to jot down my weights and make sure I'm slowly moving up.

I'm 5'8, 71kg, slim frame. A definite hard-gainer.

I want to put on more muscle mass.

Trying to up my calorie intake as much as possible but definitely need to organise a proper food plan - maybe I can get some help/ feedback on that too! :thumbup1:

Hope everyone is good!

Cheers

Lawrence


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to UK-Muscle.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome, nice tat


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Welcome mate, loads of threads in diet and nutrition which will give u a good guidance got good foundation going from ur picture good luck


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

lawrencelondon said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Lawrence. 26 years old and from London. New to UKM.
> 
> ...


welcome and get that tattoo removed it's hiding your muscles


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome!

I'm using myfitnesspal to keep track of what I'm eating, have a butchers. Hard gainer? Eat more, do less cv.

A journal is a good thing to do and will help motivate you if other people comment and also give you something to record your progress etc.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome to the club mate...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome your do ok i'm your hight was 9.5 stones skinny when i started now 13.5 ripped 15.5 in winter bulk lol


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome m8ty...Cha..ching


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Welcome mate

The stickies are your friend don't be afraid to read them


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM mate


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers for all the messages...!

I'm off to the gym now to do legs.

Squats, Deadlifts, Lunges

Btw I can't figure out how to start a blog... can anyone help?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

lawrencelondon said:


> I'm off to the gym now to do legs.
> 
> Squats, Deadlifts, Lunges


You will get on well here! :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

mark44 said:


> You will get on well here! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. I want big legs... Do you think I should do anything else?

Was going to do 4 sets of 6 reps for squats (heavy-ish), the same for deadlifts and a bit lighter on the lunges - 4 sets of 10 lunges....

What about the leg machines (Abductor/Adductors I think theyre called...)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M  I'll think you'll get great support and info here.


----------



## camilonw1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well Im a fellow newbie and you look great to me. Looks like we have the opposite problems! I am trying to get definition something near yours really...

Good luck mate. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm using myfitnesspal to keep track of what I'm eating, have a butchers. Hard gainer? Eat more, do less cv.
> 
> A journal is a good thing to do and will help motivate you if other people comment and also give you something to record your progress etc.


Thanks for that mate. I've been using GAIN to keep track. Seems great so far but will check out myfitnesspal later..

Do you know how I make a blog on here? Can't seem to figure it out..


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

camilonw1 said:


> Well Im a fellow newbie and you look great to me. Looks like we have the opposite problems! I am trying to get definition something near yours really...
> 
> Good luck mate. Look forward to seeing your progress.


Thanks a lot for that mate. I've always been slim and defined but I want a bit of bulk...

I guess we all want what we don't have haha :laugh:


----------



## camilonw1 (Oct 7, 2011)

lawrencelondon said:


> Thanks a lot for that mate. I've always been slim and defined but I want a bit of bulk...
> 
> I guess we all want what we don't have haha :laugh:


Yeah that's right, I think if I get to the stage when I can actually see my abs that would be a good day for me! Im hoping this site will motivate me....


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

camilonw1 said:


> Yeah that's right, I think if I get to the stage when I can actually see my abs that would be a good day for me! Im hoping this site will motivate me....


are you doing tonnes of cardio then?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Lawrence

Welcome to the family. :thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## camilonw1 (Oct 7, 2011)

lawrencelondon said:


> are you doing tonnes of cardio then?


Loads yeah. And Boxing training as well which is amazing for cardio. I think for me it's about being really strict on diet....


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

welcome to ukm


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> welcome to ukm


Thanks mate! Saw your post about zaralone...

Let me know your results


----------



## lawrencelondon (Jan 14, 2011)

Katy said:


> Welcome to UK-M  I'll think you'll get great support and info here.


Thanks Katy! As a moderator do you know how I can start a blog??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello


----------

